# Tatoos



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Has anyone ever seen any cool waterfowl tatoos?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Does a robin pulling a worm out of my butt, count???


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I once saw a guy with a duck on his arm.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

dblkluk........ :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah you should get one of BigBlackfoot kissing your ***. Cause MAN he sure is good at it. :lol:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

My cousin has the DU duckhead on his shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

Me and my g/f are thinking about getting matching geese on ourselves. Of course, it'd bejust another collection piece to my many tattoo's already, just her first though! TAT VIRGIN!!!! :lol: I personally love the things. Helps my friend just picked up two new guns!!! 8)


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

'Of course'

hhmmmm...issues? :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

WOW bigblackfoot! That's all I can say...WOW


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

dbklk....you groady sob... :toofunny:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

SFC Rude said:


> 'Of course'
> 
> hhmmmm...issues? :eyeroll:


Yeah, issues,huh?? Maybe tattoo's are a form of artwork expressed through the body. Tough **** if you're not tough enough to get one, or too un-secure about your's, or other's, feelings towards the subject of tattooing. Anyone ever realize the amount of money a tattoo artist makes?? I'm willing to bet it's more than most of you make in here!!! :-? Don't knockit if you can't handle it,there's some pretty cool tats out there including waterfowl, just look around and through all of the artists' books.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

what a toolshed.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

#1Waterfowler,

Back up, regroup, and plan your attack over again. I was referring to your line of presentation and self-explanation, not tattoo's. I have several myself so I am not what you might call a 'Tattoo virgin' I believe it was. My main jest of the reply I posted was your condescending attitude.

Enjoy the ink, but get off my *** and as I said in my PM back to you, feel free NOT to PM me again unless you want to discuss hunting/fishing. Then I'll gladly discuss the topics and issues with you.


----------

